# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  SaNe ~ Tinguj ne Tru

## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

```
SANE

Krijesa pa tituj parakalojnë trëndafilave të bardhë,
 Të porsa çelur vargje të plasur kuturru, 
     Mes petaleve të ngjyera në të kuq, 
          Prej lëngut rrjedh lëkurave të çjerra,
                Porsi me çengelë pushtues kështjellash, 
                                                     Zemrash.


Por, trëndafilat - 
             ...Konsiderohen lule të vjetëruara;
     Sytë trishtohen tek vrojtojnë të njëjtin peisazh, 
                                                     Përditë -


Përgjoj muzikën, 
     Tek vdes...
  
                              * * *
```



```

     Shekujt -
         - Sekuenca kohore të komplikuara, 
                 Fillojnë pas skenave të inegzistencës, 
                        Përfundojnë te po ai fillim,
                               ...Do të jetë varri...
                                                I paemërt!


     Vitet - 
        ... Labirinte të ngatërruar;
       (Ne -
        ... Paksa më tepër se ta.)


        ... Adhurojmë Detin e Vdekur, 
            Teksa qielli zhvishet në blu;
             ... Ngjallim nga më absurdet gënjeshtra,
                     Teksa të errtave netë, 
             ... Flijojmë të vërtetat e bëlbëzimeve të dashurisë;
                            Fjalët ngecin buzëve të ndryshkura, 
                                   Ku u çvirgjërua dhe ..., 
                                        Rilindi një fjalë: 
                                             "...të dua!!!"

                              * * *
```



```
Adhurimi - 
        ... Fshihet pas ylberit;
              Zhgënjim?!
                    Dashuri?!
                      ... Përgjigjia e pyetjes:
                                         "Drejtoju vetvetes!"

Nën një yll -
        ... Tinzar,
            Njerëz -
            ... Të pafjalë;
        Nën një pemë të tharë,
            Frute të kalbura, 
                Përrreth, 
                    Lule të zvarritura pas ...
                                        - Ferrave në gri.

Mjedis I vdekur!...

E gjeta të vështirë,
        Torturuese konsiderohet ..., 
            Të zbulosh "Emrin" ...
            ... Të shtrirë në këtë ... 
                                - Absurditet.

                              * * *
```



```
      ... Duke u rrëzuar mbi ...
                          - Endërrimet e tua, 
                ... Fluturimthi, 
                            Të rrëmbej;
                   Në qoftë se,... s'më kupton ...
                                           - Lutu për mua!


     ... Dëshiron të dish ç'është "parajsa!"?
             Hyrë brenda meje, 
                 ... Të të mësoj ...
                               - Të fluturosh!
             Parapëlqen të mësosh ç'është "ferri!"?
           Eja me mua, 
                     Të të udhëzoj si ...
                               - Të gënjesh!


         Mos i fshij lotët, me duar, 
         ... Lejoi të rrjedhin "të lirë!";
                  Sikurse trumcakët e pashpresë,
                       Tek fluturojnë pentagramit të horizontit, ku ...
                               - E zeza zhvishet në "të zëzë!"

                              * * *
```



```
Melodia e shiut, 
      Nën rrjetën e tokës;
           S'më dëgjon tek shkruaj, 
                Porsi shiriti I nje kasete të paregjistruar,
                       Vërtis dehjen e vështrimeve të tua!.

               - E dashur?!


... Heshtje -

Vrapoj te pasqyra- 
            ... Të paraqes ...
                   - "Vetveten!"
... Harroj emrin,
             Mbyll sytë, 
                     Lexoj tituj mbi varre poezish; 
             Përbrenda trurit tim - 
                 ... Ndjej mpirësen aromë gjumi!

                              * * *
```



```
    Krijesa pa gërma; 
             Ku ... përfundojnë "njerëzit" e realitetit?

                              * * *
```



```
Qetësi madhështore e qytetit tim.
A e dëgjoni ulërimën rrëngjethëse
                             Të varferisë oratorike?
Tinguj pianoje -
               ... Anohen!
Hëna e vjetëruar - 
               ... Lart, netëve të qiellit tim; 
      ... Gjithçka - bosh!


... Zbraza zemren time te ti, 
          E dashur; 
               ... Ishin pak...!
Kam dashuruar shumë, por ...;
          Lejomë të vrapoj ... 
                           - Botës së huaj;
          Ndoshta zbuloj dicka - 
               ... Të plotësojë nervat e varura ...
                           - Trekëmbëshave të durimit!

                              * * *
```



```
      ... Netet, po rastisin, 
                   Më të bukura se,...
                           - Agimet!

                              * * *
```



```
      ... Gjej një të verbër kthesë, 
                   Rrugën e ecur - 
                         ... T'a shkelësh! 
... Përsëri!...
... Të pres te i njëjti vend,
          Ku ..., përsëritjet startojnë dëshirën -
                         ... Për të prekur fytyra të reja, dhe ...
                   Dashuritë lulezojnë,
                             Porsi gonxhet e Opiumit, 
                                       Në fshehtësi!


... Hap gjithë dhomëzat e shpirtit tim - "vetmi!";
      ... Jam një lypës I rrëndomtë -
                         ... I rrugicave të fjalëve; 
          A më "Urren!" ndopak, 
                             Tani???

                              * * *
```



```
          Instikte në përsëritje të pamasë!!!

     "Pa lidhje fjalët, 
          ... Zgjidhin rebuset e tua!"
                                    - Hipoteza ime.

                              * * *
```

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Well, ty nuk te imagjinokam dot te shkruash poezi me rime!  Ndoshta ngaqe i jep shume force vargut...saqe e ben te pamundur perdorimin e saj.  Per me teper, eshte nje teknike qe i pershtatet stilit tend ekspresiv.  E shoh krejt te papershtatshme per nje _ankth ekzistencial_ si poezia me lart.  Eshte nje _"outcry"_ e vuajtjes njerezore per te kuptuar vetveten.

E di si me vjen? Ta perkthej ne gjuhen e rimes, se vetem keshtu do te mund ta bej timen.  E dua se e urrej; e urrej se eshte e vertete....prandaj dhe e dua, insanely!!!!

ps. komentin e ke te perzemert, keshtu qe, "hold your horses" para se te me "versulesh" per rimen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Shtyp pak këtu Delirium  :buzeqeshje: 

_Përshëndetje_

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

Drini rrofsh!!!
Kjo po ka per te me lehtesuar pune!!!

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

... Te pakten nje person vertet i paska shkuar deri ne fund, nga 200 e ca lexime!!!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

i thuaj Drinit te ta editoje ca kete poezine; nenvizimet e bejne ca te veshtire leximin.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Shume te bukura poezite. Eshte kenaqesi ti lexosh. Pergezime....

Te kam lexuar edhe ne tema te tjera. Nuk jam dakord me ty persa i perket rimes se jashteme ne poezi. Kjo per faktin e thjeshte qe ( ti mendoj qe e di shume me mire se mua) poezia vjen, nuk porositet. Ajo vjen nga brenda shpirtit te poetit dhe vjen ashtu, me rime ose me vargje te lira. Nuk e ben me te forte apo me te bukur poezine, rima apo vargjet e lira, por ndjenja emocioni apo tensioni qe ajo bart dhe, kuptohet dhe veshja me fjale i ketij emocioni.
 Mua me pelqejne poezite e tua, jo per shkak te rreshtave qe ti ke zgjedhur, por per ate qe ti ke pasur ne ate moment brenda teje dhe qe e ke shprehur ne menyre te tille qe une, ne nje fare menyre arrij qe ta ndjej dhe me emocionon, pa pasur nevoje ti ve asnje emer te sakte. 
Une ndjej ne te njejten menyre edhe poezite me rime, boll qe ato te kene ngarkese.
Gjithsesi ky eshte vetem mendim i imi . Ty te uroj shume suksese.

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

“Ecja,” 
_______Dikur - 
___________(… Përafërsisht, kuptohet!) 


… Dikush – 
________… Bisedoi me primitiven ... 
____________________________- Endërrën më të fundit, 
_______________Rreth të roztave skenave “hardcore” – 
_____________________________________________… Të dy shekujve lezbike: 
_______________… I II-ti & i XII-ti; 
________________________Dhe …, krejtësisht, 
________________________________Pa ndonje kuptim të dyfishtë, 
_________________________________________La pa përmendur … 
__________________________________________________  _____- Rëndësine “incestiale” të shekullit të VII-të. 


… Do të dëshiroja – 
_________Por …, ç’rëndësi kane dëshirat? 
__________________________________Sot,…?! 


* * * 

… brenda ekranit imitues – 
_____________________… të një cope të tejdukshme qelqi; 
________përkrah të rrjedhurave ngjyra, 
_______________porsi të shkarkuar prej ekstremeve - 
____________________________________________… të pabaza të një ylberi; 
________reflektohet imazhi yt – 
_________________________… i freskët, 
_______________një mbrëmje e braktisur, 
___________________________________pa yje. 


* * * 

Çdo fjalë – 
_______… Na detyron të ndjehemi “të Huaj!” 
____________________________________Në prani te rrimës, 
________… Belbëzojnë të turpshmet … 
_______________________________- Buzët e tua, kur …, 
_______________Zgjohem pranë teje! 


… Midis dy shtyllash elektrike, 
________Apo …, dy plepash të krrusur buzëdetit, 
_______________Porsi gëlltitur prej një klandestini-iriq deti; 
________… Fle përbrenda nje vizioni utopie – 
____________________________________… Polli ky fillim-shekull. 


* * * 

a arrin të përgjosh … 
________________- zhurmën mërmëritëse të përplasjeve se ... 
__________________________________________________  _ kokave të xhuxhëve paragrafe-kujtimesh, 
________kalamaj të rebeluar, 
________________murreve imagjinarë të frymëzimit(?!) 


* * * 

… Të zezat sutjenat e tua, 
________Tani, … 
______________I ka veshur … 
________________________- Koha; 
________(Ndonse …, për së mbrapshti), 
_______________Përsëri …, 
_______________________Pak rëndësi ka fakti, se …; 
_______________Unë, 
__________________Në gjume, 
__________________________Përpiqem të zhubros ... 
____________________________________________- Gjethen e panjës; 
__________________________Të vjedhur prej simbolikës se ... 
__________________________________________________  __- Flamurit kanadez; 
___________________________________Përposh hartës gjeografike të Amerikës Latine, 
____________________________________________Pasqyruar prej kufijve-dantella të brekëve të tua!!! 


… Të xhamtat buzët e shishes, 
_________Sa herë, 
________________Kafshojnë buzët e mia – 
___________________________________… Pasi të pëshpëris: 
__________________________________________________  _“… Mirupafshim!!!”

----------


## macia_blu

eshte lloji i grafikes  ,me te cilen ai i ka shfaqur , ndersa vijat te detyron forumi, ti hedhesh se perndryshe , sapo te postohen , dalin ne nje radhe grafike te zakonshme.
Mua me pelqen shume kjo teme, keto vargje dhe kjo menyre  shfaqjeje. Dua te uroj Deliriumin -nihilist  per to!
Macia_blu

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

_pa ndonjë titull domethënës _



_______________... Mbaj vesh mërmëritëset,
____________________________________Të tuat postulate të huazuara!


Dhe ...,
_____Gishtat  
___________... Një orgji antike hardhucash,
_________________... Ngatërrohen me grindavecet oshëtima e tua.

_______________________________________________Sot  , 
__________________________________________________  Lejohet zhurma!!!


Shoh se si ..., ngrihesh,
_____Derisa profilet e mermerta të ...
_____________________________- Gjysmë-sferave të tua
__________Plotësojne ...
____________________- Perimetrin e cunguar të hënës, 
_______________Lart në të oqeantin qiell.

_______________________________________________Të ndiej  


Nata 
____... E divorcuara gruaja ime,
__________Me rica vjollcë;
_____... Na vret me vezulluese shigjeta xhelozie,
__________Prej yjeve jetimë të marra hua.


_____Shhhttttt...

Ti  
_... Zgjon një të avullt karrocë afshi,
_____Udhëhequr prej të harbuar kuaj-zanoresh;
_____Prej të mëndafshës shpellës tënde orale;
__________Të ndjekur prej një tufe rrugace qensh,
_______________Bashkëtingelloresh flokë paprer`!


_____Rrëzohesh  

... Zhytesh në pellgun e bronxtë të lëkures sime
_____Me sekuenca përpëlitjesh të heshtura, 
__________... Paralelizojnë të çrregulltin rritem
______________________________________Të predikimeve të castit
________________Me vështrimet e ekzaltuara të mbrëmjes së mbartur.


___________... Koleksionoj gjurmët e lagështa 
______________________________________... Të të fundit puthjeve të tua!!!

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

*AGIMI I GRISUR RINOR*



M&#235;ngjezi,
_____Si nj&#235; kalor&#235;s fatkeq, 
__________Koklavitet mes t&#235; tejdukshmeve duarve t&#235; koh&#235;s.
Dionisi –
_______Ky idhull I dehjes, 
__________Tund brir&#235;t e kacurelte, 
_______________N&#235; qiellin e kalter.
Vajzat –
_____... Jane m&#235;rzitur prej munges&#235;s se neoneve,... n&#235;p&#235;r qytet.


Zgjimi apokaliptik I err&#235;sir&#235;s,
_____N&#235; munges&#235; t&#235; drit&#235;s,
__________Shfaq emblemat e ngrira,
_______________... Fuqish&#235;m, godet Pegasi i krijimit;
_____Prej saj lindin, 
__________P&#235;rpara t&#235; habiturve syve t&#235; tu, 
_______________Epigramet e para t&#235; frym&#235;zimit.


_______________________*__________*__________*___________________


___________“... Porsi paraardh&#235;sit tan&#235;, shum&#235; dimensionesh, 
_______________(Sa t&#235; hersh&#235;m, po ap edhe ..., t&#235; dyshimt&#235;,)
____________________Ne –
_______________________... Ushqejm&#235; nj&#235; uri t&#235; shfrenuar p&#235;r ...
__________________________________________________  ___- Diktatura zemrash n&#235; pritje;
_______________________... Planifikojm&#235; nj&#235; diet&#235; t&#235; larmishme rreth ...
__________________________________________________  ________- S&#235; ardhmes,... pret;
_______________________Dhe ..., mbarsim nj&#235; pal&#235; mushk&#235;ri, 
____________________________... Tymosin vecse trishtim t&#235; mb&#235;shtjell&#235; me ...
__________________________________________________  ________- T&#235; zverdhura flet&#235; profecish biblike.”_

_______________________*__________*__________*___________________


&#199;do poezi –
________... Duhet t&#235; ndiej&#235; tonin e ashp&#235;r, 
____________Apo ..., t&#235; zakonsh&#235;m t&#235; monotonis&#235;;
_____Dhe ..., varferin&#235; mbret&#235;rore t&#235; m&#235;katit.
Rrathet e zjarrit – 
_____________... Nat&#235;s i falin ...
__________________________- Agimin e grisur rinor:
____________________________________________“... Benzodiozepin!
_________________________________________________Platinium copulations!
__________________________________________________  ____Elysian’s fields!”_

----------


## Henri

> Mesazh nga Forumi
> 
>     You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DeLiRiUm again.


s'te le i ligu te besh kasolle  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

*neurosis*


Ajo – 
___... Koleksionon  A4 - te zhubrosura flete formati, 
_____Ku vargjet – 
______________... Rrjedhin nder ...
___________________________– Mollza te labirinthta gishterinjsh, 
__________... Lavjerres –
____________________... Ekspozohen  te perzhiturit rreshta,
_______________Prej imcakes drite –
______________________________... Te nje fijeje shkrepseje; 
_____Zjarri – Shkaku I shtirrur,
__________Rreth te cilit kryqezuam ...
_____________________________– Promete’n.



Dhe ..., nder flake eksplorimesh,
_____Syte –
_________... Djegin amorfen arome,
______________... Trikoton ajo pas trupit te mbremjes; 
_____Nje shije e habitshme,
__________... Kondensohet nder qerpike; 
__________Vallzoj une,
_______________(Mes precipitimesh iluzionesh,)
____________________Perrreth siluetes nudiste te henes; 
__________Urdher:
________________“... Penduloju shi!”


Ajo – 
___... Nuk ka emer, 
__________Kontaktues numur telefoni –
_______________________________... Nuk ka, 
_______________As te diku-ndodhur adrese.
Gjurme avulluese,
_____... Mbjellin heshtje,
__________Mbi parketin e dhomes - eklips bulzor;
_____Sikurse kur afron drejt buzeve,
__________Te porcelantin filxhan te nxehte caji,
_______________Vendosur para nje momenti,
____________________Mbi tavolinen e llastuar te shtepise.


Mbi te gjitha, 
_____... Poseidon nje ikje –
_____________________... Nen kercitje ...
_________________________________– Kontra-danci, 
__________... Permbi oktava takash,
_______________Perposh dritash hepatike,
____________________... Lepijne shijueshem asfaltin; 
_____E zhveshur, 
__________Prej zhurmes,
_______________Sublimohet ...
_________________________– Ekzistenca e saj!


E vetmja fjale, 
_____... Me mungon: 
________________“... Perkufizimi ndaj nje te cuditshmeje vajze!”

----------


## whisper

DeLiRiUm  ,mendoj  qe   je  padyshim  nje  ze  teper  i  vecante  dhe  i  domosdoshem  jo  vetem  ne kete  forum  letrar,  por  ne  vete  ate  qe  quhet  POEZI...
Ne  rrugen me  abstrakte ("delirante"...lol)  te  mundshme  shpreh  gjera,  ndjesi  dhe  perjetime  aq  konkrete  dhe  te  prekshem....dhe  kjo  aftesi   shprehese (e  lindur)  e  jotja    ben  qe   fjala    BUKUR  te  lexohet SHKELQYESHEM...

Go  on...!

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

*Rigor Mortis*


_______________Gjithmone ekziston nje fund;
____________________Por ..., para se gjithash, une –
_____________________________________... Parapelqej te “prek” ...
__________________________________________________  _____- Fillimin!


_____... Kur u zgjova ne mengjez, ndjeva djerse te ftohta gjithandej. E 4-rta dite rresht! ... Rrembeva te parin liber me zuri dora, prej nje pellgu te lokalizuar, pa ndonje te paracaktuar rregull, perbri te sipermeve gjymtyre te skeletit metalik te shtratit. Por..., qekurse gjithcka lexoj ushqyeshem, mishezohet; apo ..., te shprehem me drejt – ambientalizohet, deperton therrshem ne perditshmeirine time; me nje hapje-clirim te lehte gishtash e bojkotova, vetevetdijshem, ate grumbull fletesh nen forcen terheqese te rrendeses.
_____Fusha elektronike e ores zhvishej e zeze, perkrah pasqyres ovale mbi derrasat e lisit, rrumullakosin kryen e krevatit. Boshllekun,... kishte formuar mungesa e shifrave perkufizueso-percaktuese te termit “kohe”, e plotesova, pa vetedije, me nje ferkim sysh. Thjesht! ... Bute – pa shqetesuar rregjimin e likeneve te sklepave, cepave te tyre. Dhe ..., duke qendruar ashtu, I ulur, (ngucur mes vakuumit te ajrit,) ne nje cep periferik te shtratit – me nje veshtrim, perbuzshem te hipotetizuar “i perhumbur”, (pa ditur se,... ku(?)) – papritur, krejt rastesishem, u ndesha me nje fakt tmerronjes. ... Nuk me kujtohet, ekzaktesisht, para sa te ashtu-quajtura perioda “ditesh”, (bazuar ne “dimrin e acarte” te marredhenieve te mia me “kohen”,) kisha nisur te thurrja mendime ne nje gjuhe te huaj. (Psikologu ngriti syzet me gishtin tregues te dores se majte, pasi I kishin rreshqiur te maja e hundes; teksa nxitueshem, nisi te mbante disa shenime ne fletoren e mbeshtetur mbi gjunje.) ... Deri ketu nuk ka asgje te habitshme dhe ..., aq me pak, tmerronjese; ne qofte se, une do te ndjehesha nje zoterues, sado I dobet, I leksikut te pakuptueshem nepermjet te cilit ishin gatuar mendimet e mia; por ... 
_____Redaktori – nje burre I thinjur ne gri; kurresesi, jo I plakur – me plasi ne fytyre te zakonshmin veshtrimin e tij. (Nje “lexuese” e rregullt e krijimeve te mia, pasi te kete lexuar fjaline e mesiperme, me siguri do te arkivoje nje tjeter verejtje rreth permendjes se nje “veprimtarie” aspakt te vecante; gjithesesi ...). ... Me kete gjest, perpikmerisht te njejte, sikurse vite me pare; redaktori shprehu keshillen e tij per vazhdueshmeri te detyrueshme te jetimit mendim te braktisur mes reticences, ne fund te paragrafit te dyte. ... Teksa une – ende, ndiej kerpudhezimin e lenget te fytyres sime prej te ftohtave bulza djerse. 
_____Ajo me pagoi nje vizite e shtyre nga kureshtja se,... si une nuk buzeqesh. … Pasqyrohej tejet sic e kisha imagjinuar  dhe ..., prej zanafilles se perplasjes te veshtrimeve tona, e kapa qellimin e vizites se saj fluturimthi – vetia ime (habitore) e te mos-buzeqeshurit!!! ... Nuk ka vend per hamendesime; fatkeqesisht,... nuk ju mbetet alternative tjeter, pervecse imagjinates, (ne qofte se poseidoni nje te tille. Ne te kundert, mund t’jau merrni borxh prinderve; vetem me perpara sigurohuni, … nuk I kane tarifat e huadhenies te larta.) Nje vajze! ... Perafersisht, 1.68 metra e gjate; ... e mbeshtjelle prej te geshtenjtit origjinalitet te flokeve te saj;... syte blertesisht te liqente, mbuluar qelqerisht prej nje pale syzesh “miopike”, numur -0.2, me skelet briri;... brigje-buzesh te rreshqitshme – nje fytyre pjeperushe. Dhe ..., kur nje krijese e tille, shtrire pergjate nje momenti bashke-bisedimi, largon syzet, ashtu delikatshem – a nuk perben kjo levizje nje “ftese”(?),... nje zhveshje figuarative(?),... nje vete-carmetim(?) – per te vertetuar ate,... une parandieja kohe me pare(?!) – idene se,... “ASGJE!!!” nuk me terhiqte te ajo. Por, ... gjithesesi, ne u kafshuam etshem perbrenda nje puthjeje!!! 
_____... Prej bllokut te shenimeve, pikerisht te faqja, ku kisha shkruar me stilokalem numrin e telefonit te psikologut, degjohej mermeritja e nje vargu te perifrazuar te Ginsbergut: “Psikoanalisti im mendon se jam krejtesisht ne rregull.” ... Sjellja ndermend e te ndryshmeve fragmente prej “Ditarit te nje te cmenduri” te Gogol-it, (nje liberth I hedhur diku ne drusorin stoma pese-katesh te rraftit te stermbushur me libra), po me miklonte me nje ndiesi ajrore delirante; (ndonse,... nuk ndjehesha aspak Ferdinandi I Spanjes.) Dhe ..., prej puthjes se saj? ... Prej divanit, ku ishim dergjur, derdhshem, mbi lekurat e njeri-tjetrit? ... Prej dyshemese, te zhnderuar ne hapesiren me te zhurmshme te nje “kopeshti zoologjik”?(!) ... Ne fund! ... As edhe nje ... ndjesi! 	
_____Sot, ne agim; (nuk ndjehem shume I sigurt ne ishte mengjez), ajo po tretej pas deres se jashtme te shtepise;... u ndieva, per nje sekonde, Diktatori  Diell!

_______________“... Ajo – 
____________________... Largohet me te nesermen; 
____________________... Me te djeshmen – 
___________________________________... Mberrin!”

_____... U rikthye sonte. ... U ul shkujdesshem ne kolltuk, ndersa une parapelqeva te qendroja me kembe, diku, disa metra larg saj; me shpinen kthyer. ... Nuk eshte e vertete se,... deshiroja te fshihja dicka; jo aspak. ... Ishte, thjesht, prezenca e neverise – nje neveri me monotone se, ajo e Sartrit, me denigruese, se tepermi me anarkiste. ... Nje pershtjellim perzierjesh(!); ... nje tufe britmash te shurdheta, ... vetem kelthisnin  prej thithave te gjinjve te saj te kercyer (!),... prej pistes se lemuar te fund-barkut(!),... prej jugores “zemres” se saj – perthithese, si te ishte Trekendeshi I Bermudes(!) – reaksioni I shperberjes se molekulave, perplasjes koloidale te atomeve  te trupit te saj ne ajer, kercimi I protoneve nga nje orbite deshire ne nje tjeter – Plazm’!!!
_____... Vjen nje cast I perziere, ne menyre homogjene, me nje vajze. Ajo – portretizohet, habitshem, lehtesisht e pushtueshme; por ..., cmendurisht, ne pamundesi “e paprekshme!”. (Stepem per nje dedike.) “I detajuari reflektim I mesiperm, eshte nje e anasjellte e pranise se bores!” – mendoj. ... Rrotulloj gjysem te fshehurit kokerdhoke te syve; (nje levizje cmpirese, rreth-(per)-qark.) A nuk duhet te zhys molusqet-duar, ne te paajrosurat qeli te xhepave te pelhurta te pantallonave te mija(?); se(pse),... perqafimi I shperberjes se materies se nje vajze eshte, para se gjithash, nje proces utopik!

_______________________*_____*_____*_____________________________

	Nje flete-arrest per nje enderr, (... me e shkurtra e mundshme): 
__________________________________________________  _“Vetem nje enderr!!!”   


_______________(Dhe ..., zeri im – 
___________________________... Zhnderrohet ne ...
__________________________________________- Shpelle;
____________________... Humbet, 
_________________________Perbrenda meje, 
______________________________Thellesisht, 
___________________________________Thelle!”)

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

*id*


... Koha eshte Përjetësi
Skajore dhe e palëvizshme
Cdokush  Një ëngjëll !...

_Allen Ginsberg_



_Prolog_


... Trokita portave,____________________________
_____Ku më çonte ...__________________________
________________- Trishtimi!__________________
Përgjova ..._________________________________
________- Heshtjen e trupit dhe ...______________
___________________________- Të shpirtit!_____
Ngjita shkallët e imagjinatës ..._________________
_______________________- Pa i numuruar;______
_____... Ishin tepër,__________________________
__________Dëshira të parealizuara!____________


Mesojeni,..._________________________________
_____Një rrugë të gjatë _____________________
___________________... Përpara kisha ...________
_________________________________- Misionin:_ 
_____... Të harroja *Vargthurrësit e Shkuar!*,_
_____Dhe ..., të zbuloja *Poetin e Fundit!*.___ 




Në emrin tim dhe të shokëve të mi  dekretoj amnisti për nënat e moshuara dhe të vjetra na mësuan përralla të gjata e të pafundme rreth Zotit dhe ..., na treguan rrugën drejt Pallatit Inekzistent të Faljes!.

... Sbesoj se do të kem kohë të shpjegoj gjithë tablotë surrealiste,... vërtiten orbitave eliptike të imagjinatës sime ... - Hesht!!!

*______*_____*
Mirazhe të djersitura prej diellit ekuatorial,... ndriçon stadiumin ku po zhvillohet një koncert Punk!. ... Krejt papritur, universi përngjet me një liqen artificial të populluar, ilegalisht, prej jashtëtokësorësh. ... Dhe kometat e tingujve fluturojnë sipër vështrimeve tona. 

Ndjej se jetoj përbrenda kitarave elektrike të një mijëvjecari të ri, në të cilin kam shkelur, me një marsh të crregullt, prej tokave të sapo kolonizuara!

*_____*_____*
Shokët e mi, po përpiqen të shkruajnë rreth dëshirës për të imituar mite e shembuj të vdekur të së shkuarës. ... Unë  rri dhe ..., pres!!! 

(... Cfarë më pëlqen mua?  Nuk e di,...)

*_____*_____*
... Duke u munduar të ndryshoj hënën e plotë! ... Dita është nisur prej fundit të cikleve ekzotike të natës. 

... I mohuar prej nuancave të metodave primitive të imagjinatës - luaj mes betëjes së erës, shiut dhe ... breshërit.

*_____*_____*
Pse më veshtron, e heshtur?  Larg prej meje!!!  Sbesoj në qënien tënde, sikurse edhe te ekzistenca e Zotit, (krijuar prej majmunëve, apo  mumjeve!).

*_____*_____*
... Vetja më shoqëroi në tregun e veshjeve të përdorura, ku lule ska  sikurse nëpër fushat e trishtimit.

Eja!!! 
_____... Le ta provojmë  ti bëjmë një dhuratë njëri-tjetrit, ku Vetveten! ta krahasojmë me bisha e dragoj antikë. ... Në një fluturim drejt qiejve të Kinës së Vjetër, ku lindën të parat dinasti klasike të misterit apo magjisë.

Afrohu!!!
_____... Le tia nisim nga e braktisëm udhën e ndjekur; le të pranojmë pranë Vetes!   arsye tragjike.

*_____*_____*
... Duke zbritur prej moskujtimit, prej varrosjes së ndjenjave të konsumuara të adhurimit  silueta të fosforta,... më ndjekin nga pas, në një lidhje të heshtur midis Fiseve të Hijëzuara!  kërpudha të fantazisë!

*_____*_____*

__________... Më duhet të ndryshoj diellin, dhe ..._____________
__________________________________________- Tingujt e jetës!!! 




_Epilog_


Porsi krijesë inferiore _______________________________________________
_________________... Lëviz përballë qelqeve të realitetit;__________________
_____Përbrenda një minute, një jave,___________________________________
__________Mbuluar prej një levozhge arre;______________________________
__________Zvarritem ..._____________________________________________
___________________- Përgjatë një fillim-shekulli!!!_______________________


Koha,__________________________________________________  __________
____Porsi një fëmijë i çuditshëm,_______________________________________
_________Mundohet të rruajë gjurmët e mia_____________________________
___________________________________Mbi të sajat copëra lëkure të djegur!!!


Te stacioni i ri,...______________________________________________  ______
_____Hija e trenit _________________________________________________ 
________________... Mbi binarët e heshtjes,_____________________________
__________Pret ...__________________________________________________
_______________Dhe ..., largohet   duke pritur!!!________________________


Ndonjëherë,__________________________________________________  _____
_____Kam për ta kuptuar:____________________________________________
_____________________Pse lamtumirën _____________________________ 
___________________________________... I shprehëm njeri-tjetrit?!________

----------


## Fiori

> Redaktori  nje burre I thinjur ne gri; kurresesi, jo I plakur  me plasi ne fytyre te zakonshmin veshtrimin e tij. 
> 
> (... Cfarë më pëlqen mua?  Nuk e di,...)
> 
> 
> *_____*_____*
> 
> ... Duke u munduar të ndryshoj hënën e plotë! ... Dita është nisur prej fundit të cikleve ekzotike të natës. 
> 
> ... *I mohuar prej nuancave të metodave primitive të imagjinatës* - luaj mes betëjes së erës, shiut dhe ... breshërit.




Këtu qëndron problemi "...."!



p.s. "...." = një tjetër fjalë sa për të zënë vendin.

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

> Këtu qëndron problemi "...."!
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. "...." = një tjetër fjalë sa për të zënë vendin.


... Po konsumoj Hommus me vaj ulliri, ... duke planifikuar nje "vrasje"!!!
I perjetshem qofte gjaku, ... do te derdhet!!!

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

*Deti Shfaqej … i Zi !!!*



Në kapanonet e emigrantëve –
________________________... Shiteshin vargje-skllevër;
_____Pronari i tyre quhej Rembo!
Unë –
____... I vështroja dhe..., flija!... 

_______________*__________*__________*

_____Në mes të shkretëtirës –
________________________... Ndodhet një bar,
__________Ku duhet ...
__________________- Të pushoj;
__________... Pa peizazhe tronditëse,
_______________Në monotoninë e simes jetë!

_______________*__________*__________*


... Më ofroi një duzinë fjalësh,
_____Kur u takuam te ...
___________________- Një shitës ambulant frutash!
Një zë I ftohtë –
____________... Ankohej prej taksave të larta;
_____Të tjerë -
___________... Flaknin rrobat,
_________________... Parakalonin të zhveshur!


_______________*__________*__________*


_____... Mijëra muza, përbrenda kësaj dite,
__________Ngrohen poshtë ... diellit!
_____... Mizat –
____________... Vërtiten në spitalin e hijes sime!
_____Pa rrugë dhe ..., pa udhëkryqe –
______________________________... Duhet të inskenohet ... jeta:
_____________“... Pishinë –
______________________... Me ujë të braktisur!”

_______________*__________*__________*


Skllavopronari s’u habit prej faktit, 
_____... S’bleva asnjë varg të tij!
... Para largimit,
_____... Më dhuroi ... disa poezi;
_____ I braktisa udhës,
__________Shënja … të udhëtimit tim!



... Me mbërritjen time,
_____Deti –
_________... Shfaqej i Zi !!!

----------


## POthuajPOet

> *Deti Shfaqej  i Zi !!!*
> 
> Skllavopronari su habit prej faktit, 
> _____... Sbleva asnjë varg të tij!
> ... Para largimit,
> _____... Më dhuroi ... disa poezi;
> _____ I braktisa udhës,
> __________Shënja  të udhëtimit tim!


... "braktisja e mesuesit"...

----------

